

Investors Recruit Terminally Ill To Outwit Insurers on Annuities - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748704479704575061392800740492.html

======
flipper
Though I think I get the idea from the first two paragraphs, perhaps you could
provide a summary for those of us without a WSJ subscription?

~~~
cwan
Try
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Investors+Recruit+T...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Investors+Recruit+Terminally+Ill+To+Outwit+Insurers+on+Annuities&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=)
\- and clicking on the first link... not sure if that still works

~~~
flipper
Got it, thanks.

